# Anyone tried Turron?



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

I came across this recipe and it sounds intriguing. Just wonder if anyone has tried it or something similar or has thoughts...

Turron

2 cups sugar 
1/2 cup water 
1/2 cup honey 
2 egg whites 
2 phyllo sheets or rice paper

Mix the water and sugar in a heavy pot and cook to the hard ball stage 305 F. Wash down the sides with water as it's cooking to avoid crystalliazation. While it's cooking mix the honey and egg whites and heat over a bain marie to about 120 F. 

Put it into an electric mixer and whip it to stiff peaks. Turn the mixer down to a medium low speed and add the sugar syrup when it reaches 305 F. slowly. Bring it back to a medium high speed for a couple of minutes. Pour the mixture out onto a sheet of phyllo or rice paper that's layed out on a piece of parchment paper and spread to the edge. Cover it with the other piece and roll out to 3/4" to 1" thick. Let it cool. 

Cut into the size pieces you want after it's cooled and brush off as much of the phyllo as you can. If you want Montelimar then add 3 oz of melted white chocolate, 1 cup almonds, 1 cup hazelnuts, 1/2 cup pistachios and 1/2 cup chopped glaceed cherries after adding the syrup to the meringue.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I believe this is from spain,Alicante.
I have had it made from Toasted almonds,honey and egg whites,very tasty and a little chewy. Also I think this is made around the holidays
cc


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

It looks very similar to Nougat a french confection. Often it will have nuts. Pistachios or almonds.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Italy has something similar also...


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Torron, Nougate in Italy.
Wonderful stuff and fairly easy to make. You need a strong mixer with whip attatcment. Be careful with the sugar and enjoy!
I like to cut and enrobe in fine bitter sweet couveture.
U can really play with dried fruits and nuts, oils and degree of caramel on the sugar. good stuff.


----------

